# طرق التفجير المستخدمة في المحاجر



## ايوان الاندلس (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم ممكن اطلب منكم طلب 
اريد اي معلومات عن طرق التفجير الشائعة الاستخدام في المناجم السطحية (المحاجر)
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايوان الاندلس (11 يناير 2009)

طلب اخر 
مزايا وعيوب هذه الطرق


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (21 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موقع رائع تجد فيه كل ما تبحث عنه عن 
متفجرات المناجم والمحاجر Blasting
على الرابط ده:
http://www.mininglife.com/Miner/blasting/index.htm
ارجو الافادة للكل ...والدعاء


----------



## ايوان الاندلس (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائع 
في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## بابكريحى (22 يناير 2009)

احييك اخى هذا من اجمل المواقع التى تخص هذا العلم الواسع 
ارجو افادتنا بهذه الدرر النادره 
شقيقك/بابكر يحى 
مهندس تعدين 
السودان


----------



## dodyelamry (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ازال صنعاء (17 يناير 2010)

اين الموضوع


----------

